# Craftsman 143.661052



## [email protected] (Mar 27, 2014)

I am looking for a "control assembly speed" ,part # 33796. It is listed as unavailable by parts companies on the internet. Help would be appreciated.
[email protected]


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

That's been NLA a loooong time, as I've needed one or two many years ago and couldn't get it.

Found 1, in FLA, says "LAST ONE." Better snatch it up!

http://www.ebay.ie/itm/TECUMSEH-OEM-Speed-Control-Assembly-33796A-/161041265082


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

P.S. Or, you can buy my 50 yr-old REO snowblower I rebuilt about a decade ago, which has the same control on it :dude:

I upgraded to a 40 yr. old Ariens with a newer OHH50 eng. Can't beat Timken bearing equipped auger gearboxes with 90W instead of grease and plain bushings.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 27, 2014)

*craftsman 143.661052*

Thanks Paul44. I had about run out of leads.
cctraveler


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

You're welcome. Corpus Christi, eh? Home of LeTourneau, my bro went there for his A&P. I was stationed at Ft. Hood a bit north of there :wave:


----------

